# Готовность № 1



## Igolka (12 Авг 2010)

* Прочти! ...прежде, чем завести ребенка... (будущим мамам и папам на заметку)*

Чтобы почувствовать, какими станут ночи, ходите кругами по комнате с пяти до десяти вечера с мокрым кульком весом от 3 до 6 кг. В 10 вечера положите кулёк, поставьте будильник на полночь и отправляйтесь спать. Проснитесь в двенадцать и ходите по комнате с кульком до часу. Поставьте будильник на 3. Поскольку заснуть вам не удастся, встаньте в 2 и что-нибудь выпейте. В 2:45 отправляйтесь в кровать. В три часа вместе с будильником встаньте. Пойте в темноте песни до четырех утра. Поставьте будильник на 5 часов. Встаньте и приготовьте завтрак. Повторяйте в течение пяти лет. Выглядите счастливыми.

Удалите мякоть из дыни и проделайте сбоку небольшое отверстие, размером с шарик для настольного тенниса. С помощью бечевки подвесьте к потолку и раскачивайте из стороны в сторону. Затем возьмите миску размоченных кукурузных хлопьев и пытайтесь засунуть их ложкой в раскачивающуюся дыню, подпрыгивая, как кузнечик. Продолжайте, пока не кончится половина миски. Оставшуюся половину высыпьте себе на колени. Теперь вы готовы кормить двенадцатимесячного карапуза.

Чтобы подготовиться к малышу, делающему первые шаги, перемажьте вареньем диван и все занавески. Засуньте рыбную палочку за музыкальный центр и оставьте ее там на пару месяцев.

Одевать маленьких детей не так просто, как кажется. Купите авоську и осьминога. Старайтесь засунуть осьминога в авоську так, чтобы ни одно из щупалец не высовывалось наружу. Время на выполнение упражнения - все утро.

Забудьте про спортивные машины и купите себе семейную модель. Купите рожок шоколадного мороженого и положите его в бардачок. Оставьте там. Над задним сидением раздавите полный пакет печенья. Проведите граблями по обеим сторонам кузова. Вот так, отлично! Вам нравится?

Приготовьтесь выйти гулять, затем подождите у ванной полчаса. Выйдите на улицу. Зайдите обратно. Выйдите. Снова зайдите внутрь. Выйдите и пройдите по дорожке. Вернитесь. Опять пройдите по дорожке. Пять минут очень медленно идите вдоль дороги. Каждые десять секунд останавливайтесь и рассматривайте окурки, остатки жевательной резинки, грязные бумажки и дохлых насекомых. Идите обратно. Громко кричите, что с вас достаточно и что вы уже больше так не можете. Добейтесь, чтобы соседи вышли из своих домов и уставились на вас. Вы готовы попытаться вывести малыша на прогулку.

Отправьтесь в супермаркет, захватив с собой наиболее похожее на дошкольника существо. Идеально подходит взрослый козел. Если планируете завести несколько детей, возьмите несколько козлов. Покупайте свои обычные товары на неделю, не выпуская козлов из видимости. Платите за все, что козлы съедят или поломают.

Непосредственно перед тем, как завести ребенка, найдите семейную пару, у которой дети уже есть, и покритикуйте их способы воспитания дисциплины, отсутствие у них терпения и то, что они позволяют детям вести себя буйно. Предложите, как улучшить режим сна детей, приучить их к горшку, привить хорошие манеры за столом и просто научить себя вести. Не забудьте получить от этого удовольствие - ответы на все вопросы вам известны в последний раз.


----------



## Сашка (12 Авг 2010)

теперь желающих завести детей должно заметно поубавиться))) Хотя мне нравится играть с маленькой спиногрызкой. Но с условием, что комнату убирать потом буду не я)


----------



## Drongo (12 Авг 2010)

До года, тандем - маленький ребёнок и я это синонимы, попросту не знаю что ему надо и как оно ему надо.


----------



## Сашка (12 Авг 2010)

До года ребёнку нужна только мама. А наше дело - позаботиться о ней ) Мне хорошо рассуждать так со своей колокольни - своих пока нет и лет десять не планирую)))


----------



## Drongo (12 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> До года ребёнку нужна только мама.


Золотые слова. :biggrin: На год маму отправляем к её маме и сами живём в хате. )))) Через год ссылка кончается.


----------



## goredey (12 Авг 2010)

Вопросы будут спрашивайте! У меня двое:yess:


----------



## Sergei (12 Авг 2010)

*Igolka*, ну почему?! почему вы ето ненаписали пока у нас небыло ребионка??? D


----------



## Arbitr (14 Авг 2010)

Igolka написал(а):


> Удалите мякоть из дыни и проделайте сбоку небольшое отверстие, размером с шарик для настольного тенниса. С помощью бечевки подвесьте к потолку и раскачивайте из стороны в сторону. Затем возьмите миску размоченных кукурузных хлопьев и пытайтесь засунуть их ложкой в раскачивающуюся дыню, подпрыгивая, как кузнечик. Продолжайте, пока не кончится половина миски. Оставшуюся половину высыпьте себе на колени. Теперь вы готовы кормить двенадцатимесячного карапуза


странно, двух сестер кормил спокойно играл с ними маленькими, никаких проблем, правда когда с ними возился был уже им год точно


----------



## iskander-k (14 Авг 2010)

Если ребёнок сыт , сухой и здоровый - спит сам и дает выспаться обоим родителям.

У меня их двое и проблем не было.:dance2:


----------



## Sergei (14 Авг 2010)

*iskander-k*, ребёнок сыт сухой и орёт .ночь. ваши варианты? ответ: 3 или 5 часов утра, эму нужно чтобы с ним поиграли или минимум поговорили , бывает на работу вставать в 7 а он в 5 или 6 (реже в 3-4) проснётса и не иуспокоетса, пока с ним не поговориш . (7 месяцев)


----------



## akok (14 Авг 2010)

*Sergei*, терпеть.... у каждого возраста свои проблемы.


----------



## Sergei (14 Авг 2010)

*akoK*, терплю и ночами невисыпаюсь . фраза "если ребёнок сыт и сухой молчит"-FALSE!


----------



## Сашка (15 Авг 2010)

У мелких иногда животы болят или зубы режутся, вот тогда они орут по ночам. В таких случаях мамы обычно знают, что делать. Моя племяшка где то до года орала. Зато сейчас 3 года, такая прикольная - мой товарищ по играм))


----------



## Sergei (15 Авг 2010)

*Сашка*, "мамы".. да я я о нём забочусь и знаю больше,чем мама. сегодня ночю воопсе пару часов поспал и капец..


----------



## Mila (16 Авг 2010)

А что же мама?:mda:


----------



## akok (16 Авг 2010)

[WARN]Заканчивайте теории создавать.[/WARN]


----------



## Sergei (16 Авг 2010)

мама спит себе ночами я встаю


----------



## Сашка (16 Авг 2010)

*Sergei*, моя сестра ночью ложила ляльку с собой в кровать, чтобы покормить сразу, когда она просыпалась. Может это выход?


----------



## Sergei (16 Авг 2010)

*Сашка*, она не грудю кормит , и не из за етого неспит


----------



## iolka (16 Авг 2010)

есть очень хороший совет: всегда думать *с кем и зачем*... проблем уменьшиться в половину точно.


----------



## Sergei (16 Авг 2010)

*iolka*, бывают люди, которые очень сильно меняютса. вначале хоть к ране прикладывай, а потом меняютса кардинально


----------



## iskander-k (16 Авг 2010)

Для молодых мам и пап - чтобы выспаться ночью.Если мама кормит грудью - следить за тем что ест , что ребенку животик потом не пучило после маминого обеда, если искусственное вскармливание (не рекомендуется - лучше грудью кормить ) коровье молоко (если нет аллергии) смешанное с сваренной мелко перемеленой(можно в кофемолке) гречкой - готовую смесь в бутылочке теплой положить в термос.
Рядом с кроватью установить кровать ребёнка - можно и лучше кровать-качалку. Вставать к ребенку по очереди к примеру - первым встает отец и подает ребунка матери для кормления после кормления подержать ребенка вертикально , чтобы ребёнок срыгнул воздух (соответственно не будет потом у него неудобства и он будет спать спокойно) иначе он срыгнет, то чем вы его накормили. Следующие пару часов спите спокойно - следующей встает мать и кормит ребенка . При кормлении попутно меняете ему подгузники.

Днем дети хорошо спять на открытом воздухе - можно и на балконе. Также хорошо спят и при работающем тихо радио(при какой -нибудь *спокойной* передаче или музыке )

Когда дети готовы испортить подгузник - они начинают беспокойно ерзать, крутится или немного кряхтеть -вовремя садите его на горшок и подгузник сухой и ребенок спокойно спит дальше. А когда уже подал голос - значит уже надо менять и потом его трудновато успокоить.


----------



## Drongo (17 Авг 2010)

*iskander-k*, Ты спецназовец по вскармливанию, так ответил как выученый урок. :biggrin: :good2:


----------



## iolka (17 Авг 2010)

*iskander-k*, саня ты супер!:yess::good2:


----------



## Genrync (17 Авг 2010)

*iskander-k*, 
Полностью подтверждаю, у самого 2 недели назад вторая дочка родилась , как раз всё это активно использую.


----------



## iolka (17 Авг 2010)

*Genrync*, прими поздравление! arty:


----------



## Sergei (17 Авг 2010)

*iskander-k* спасибо конечно. "после кормления подержать ребенка вертикально , чтобы ребёнок срыгнул воздух"-мы так и делаем всегда после кормления ."Вставать к ребенку по очереди "-нереально. встаю я ,мать дрыхнет как труп . и пофиг что мне в 7 на работу а сама спит до 12 и жалуетса что не высыпаетса .ну ето уже личное . *Genrync* поздравляю!


----------



## iskander-k (17 Авг 2010)

Sergei написал(а):


> "Вставать к ребенку по очереди "-нереально.


Это зависит только от вас обоих. 




Drongo написал(а):


> iskander-k, Ты спецназовец по вскармливанию, так ответил как выученый урок.


Когда свои появятся - вспомнишь. 

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 31 секунду_


iskander-k написал(а):


> вовремя садите его на горшок и подгузник сухой и ребенок спокойно спит дальше.


Забыл добавить - этим самым вы его быстро приучите к горшку и он уже не будет пачкать подгузники или одежду , а будет требовать и давать вам понять что ему нужно на горшок. А вот если вы его не поймете - тогда новые подгузники...


----------



## Tiare (18 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> До года ребёнку нужна только мама. А наше дело - позаботиться о ней )



И маме и малышу требуется внимание и забота



Drongo написал(а):


> Золотые слова. :biggrin: На год маму отправляем к её маме и сами живём в хате. )))) Через год ссылка кончается.



Ага, кончается ссылка, а вместе с ней и семейная жизнь 



Sergei написал(а):


> ребёнок сыт сухой и орёт .ночь. ваши варианты? ответ: 3 или 5 часов утра, эму нужно чтобы с ним поиграли или минимум поговорили , бывает на работу вставать в 7 а он в 5 или 6 (реже в 3-4) проснётса и не иуспокоетса, пока с ним не поговориш . (7 месяцев)



Значит, говорун родился 
Если серьезно, так может вести себя ребенок, если ему просто не хватает внимания в течении дня... от мамы...



Sergei написал(а):


> "мамы".. да я я о нём забочусь и знаю больше,чем мама. сегодня ночю воопсе пару часов поспал и капец..



Искренне сочувствую. Рано или поздно мама вашего малыша это оценит. А если нет, значит найдется более умная девушка.



Sergei написал(а):


> "Вставать к ребенку по очереди "-нереально. встаю я ,мать дрыхнет как труп . и пофиг что мне в 7 на работу а сама спит до 12 и жалуетса что не высыпаетса .ну ето уже личное .



Отправьте ее на работу, пусть побывает в вашей шкуре. Может тогда задумается и начнет ценить, то, что имеет

Удачи вам!

*iskander-k*, :good: Еще больше стала Вас уважать


*Genrync*, поздравляю!!!


----------



## Сашка (18 Авг 2010)

Tiare написал(а):


> А наше дело - позаботиться о ней )


 Я имел ввиду материально позаботиться, чтобы мама могла заниматься ребёнком.



Tiare написал(а):


> И маме и малышу требуется внимание и забота


И папе, т к семья - это трое - отец, мать и ребёнок, а не только мать и ребёнок. А иначе всё может случиться как ты пишешь:


Tiare написал(а):


> кончается ссылка, а вместе с ней и семейная жизнь


----------



## Tiare (18 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Я имел ввиду материально позаботиться, чтобы мама могла заниматься ребёнком.



Все верно Но внимание тоже очень важно



Сашка написал(а):


> И папе, т к семья - это трое - отец, мать и ребёнок, а не только мать и ребёнок.



Абсолютно согласна


----------



## Sergei (19 Авг 2010)

*Tiare*, Спасибо вам!


----------



## Tiare (19 Авг 2010)

Sergei написал(а):


> *Tiare*, Спасибо вам!



Да вроде не за что:unknw:

Если что - обращайтесь:blush: Моей дочке скоро 2,5 будет, так, что все еще свежо в памяти


----------



## Arbitr (20 Авг 2010)

Американская инструкция ..довольно забавные картинки)))


----------



## Sergei (20 Авг 2010)

*Tiare*, если ребёнок сыт, сухой, уже почти 8 месяцев ему, но просыпается в 4-6 утра, кричит и неуспокоитса пока с ним не бпоиграеш или не поговориш. так должно быть? что с ним? почему не даёт выспатся?(мне в 7 на работу)


----------



## Drongo (20 Авг 2010)

Sergei написал(а):


> просыпается в 4-6 утра, кричит и неуспокоитса пока с ним не бпоиграеш


В 4 часа играется? Ну вы даёте.  Спать надо в такое время, причём сном праведника.


----------



## Сашка (20 Авг 2010)

А что если попробовать не сразу брать его на руки, а подождать немного, пусть минут 15 поорёт, а то может быть у него просто в привычку (или в режим) вошло просыпаться и развлекаться


----------



## Tiare (21 Авг 2010)

Sergei написал(а):


> *Tiare*, если ребёнок сыт, сухой, уже почти 8 месяцев ему, но просыпается в 4-6 утра, кричит и неуспокоитса пока с ним не бпоиграеш или не поговориш. так должно быть? что с ним? почему не даёт выспатся?(мне в 7 на работу)



Если у ребенка действительно нет проблем со здоровьем (не режутся зубки, не беспокоит животик), тогда ему просто хочется внимания со стороны родителей. В Вашем случае, я так поняла, ребенок видит Вас не часто (по понятным причинам), и скорее всего, так он привлекает Ваше внимание... Моя дочка, когда я вышла на работу (ей было 2 года), первые 2 недели как-будто даже и не замечала, что меня нет дома, а потом стала закатывать истерики на ровном месте, причиной которых было именно недополучение внимание с моей стороны. 

_Добавлено через 1 час 38 минут 12 секунд_


Сашка написал(а):


> А что если попробовать не сразу брать его на руки, а подождать немного, пусть минут 15 поорёт, а то может быть у него просто в привычку (или в режим) вошло просыпаться и развлекаться



Ночью - не вариант. ИМХО

Воспитанием ребенка нужно заниматься в дневное время, а то папа (ну и мама тоже) тогда вообще отдыхать не будет.


----------



## Сашка (21 Авг 2010)

Вобчем, ребят, я тут проконсультировался по теме))) 

Расклад такой. Если ребетёнок вместо того чтоб спать и родителям не мешать, ночью требует шоу. Если есть большая коляска, из которой ребёнок не может вывалиться, если будет вставать - укладываем его спать в коляску. Ставим коляску около своей кровати. Когда дитё просыпается и начинает вякать - не вставая с кровати рукой качаем каляску и разговариваем с ним. Но не встаём и не берём на руки. На следующую ночь - даём ему время поверещать, потом делаем так же. так, В целом, время от начала верещания ребёнка до реакции родителей должно удлинняться, и так, пока не отучим. 

Если нет коляски, или дитё из нее может вывалиться - двигаем его кроватку к своей, и не вставая просовываем руку между прутьев, гладим ребёнка и разговариваем, но так же не берем на руки.

Ещё мне сказали - так может вести себя ребенок, когда он днем постоянно сидит в манеже, как и говорит *Tiare* - не хватает внимания.

Зы. Дал прочитать сестре эту тему, у нее ребёнок, она разбирается что к чему. Так вот, ее реакция была - удивление и круглые глаза "надож, какие отцы бывают" 
*Sergei*, *iskander-k*, и другие парни, кто возится со своими детьми, ваши жены должны вами гордиться и быть вам очень благодарны, что вы у них есть. Респект!

*Tiare*, а можно не писать желтыми буквами, читать не очень удобно, а всё равно же все прочитают))


----------



## Tiare (21 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Вобчем, ребят, я тут проконсультировался по теме)))
> 
> Расклад такой. Если ребетёнок вместо того чтоб спать и родителям не мешать, ночью требует шоу. Если есть большая коляска, из которой ребёнок не может вывалиться, если будет вставать - укладываем его спать в коляску. Ставим коляску около своей кровати. Когда дитё просыпается и начинает вякать - не вставая с кровати рукой качаем каляску и разговариваем с ним. Но не встаём и не берём на руки. На следующую ночь - даём ему время поверещать, потом делаем так же. так, В целом, время от начала верещания ребёнка до реакции родителей должно удлинняться, и так, пока не отучим.
> 
> Если нет коляски, или дитё из нее может вывалиться - двигаем его кроватку к своей, и не вставая просовываем руку между прутьев, гладим ребёнка и разговариваем, но так же не берем на руки.



*Сашка*, все это конечно, можно практиковать Только представь, что ребенок это твой, ты не спал уже неделю нормально и тут с коляской упражняешься:sarcastic:

Но по большому счету, я согласна с этими доводами




Сашка написал(а):


> *Tiare*, а можно не писать желтыми буквами, читать не очень удобно, а всё равно же все прочитают))



Хорошо


----------



## Сашка (21 Авг 2010)

Tiare написал(а):


> Сашка, все это конечно, можно практиковать Только представь, что ребенок это твой, ты не спал уже неделю нормально и тут с коляской упражняешься


Как я понял, парень не неделю, а вообче не спит нормально, значит ребёнка просто надо отучить гульванить ночью, а для этого недельку мона и поупражняться))) Тем более советы не мои, я б сам не додумался, (моей мамы и сестры)


----------

